# First KFC 1960s



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2017)

Col. Sanders.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 10, 2017)

and then there were two!


----------



## jujube (Feb 10, 2017)

And then in 1987, KFC was the first Western restaurant chain to open in China and they have almost as many outlets in China as they do in the US.  Who would have thought that?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 10, 2017)

My hubby worked at Kentucky Fried Chicken (wasn`t called KFC then) in 1966. His managers loved him and wanted him to take over their store when he returned from basic training (he was National Guard) while they moved on and opened another store. Decided to go to work for his dad instead. Probably should have stayed with KFC lol.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 10, 2017)

Weren't they associated with another food chain/hamburger joint at one time?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2017)

I think the taste changed besides the name. They don't like to say "Kentucky Fried Chicken" anymore, it's KFC to not stress the word "fried", so I've heard anyway. It doesn't taste the same either, imo- it used to be really delicious, now it's just so-so. 

I remember hearing several years ago they were changing the grease used to fry the chicken for something healthier, is that why? It used to be saltier, too. Does anyone else know if they changed it and if so, is that why it doesn't taste as good? Or maybe it's me. :shrug:


----------



## applepie_luvr (Feb 10, 2017)

Kfc has fallen in quality over the years or my taste buds have. I still remember the first time I ate it ... wonderful. My mother was so impressed it became a regular treat. By that I mean once every couple of months. 

I still buy it occasionally. One time it looked like they gave me a midget chicken. The pieces were so small. Next time I went in for some I asked them if they were still serving midget chicken.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2017)

In the early 1970s, KFC was sold to the spirits distributor Heublein, which was taken over by the R.J. Reynolds food and tobacco conglomerate, which later sold the chain to PepsiCo. The chain continued to expand overseas, and in 1987 KFC became the first Western restaurant chain to open in China.

In 1997, PepsiCo spun off its restaurants division as Tricon Global Restaurants, which changed its name to Yum! Brands in 2002.
(Wikipedia)


----------

